# The Ten Best Scotch Whiskies



## Ken Morgan (Jan 15, 2010)

Of their list of ten, I've sadly only tried two...

So I have my work cut out for me! 

I'm not debating their choices, but I would have added Laphroaig. Kinda a wet leather, grow hair on your chest type stuff, but man its good!


http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...otch-whiskies-1488408.html?action=Popup&ino=1


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 15, 2010)

The majority of the list is actually very reasonably priced.  I may have to try some of those, though tbh I much prefer Kentucky bourbons.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.  There are one or two on there to be tried methinks.

Highland Park is a good drop.  

Laphroaig do a "Friends of Laphroaig" with the occasional interesting feature and a discount too at http://www.laphroaig.com/

Eeee, might have to have a wee drop now.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 15, 2010)

I have given a lot of time in my life to attempting to develop a taste for Scotch.  I cannot do it.  I just don't care for it, nor for Irish or Canadian whiskey.

I love Bourbon, and I'm especially fond of Jack Daniels (not a bourbon, but similar).  I know, I know, it's pedestrian and boring and whatever.  Drunk by rednecks everywhere, low-class, and etc.  But I love it.  Neat, on the rocks, or with Coke.

I guess I'm just a low-brow, but man, it sure tastes good.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 15, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I have given a lot of time in my life to attempting to develop a taste for Scotch. I cannot do it. I just don't care for it, nor for Irish or Canadian whiskey.
> 
> I love Bourbon, and I'm especially fond of Jack Daniels (not a bourbon, but similar). I know, I know, it's pedestrian and boring and whatever. Drunk by rednecks everywhere, low-class, and etc. But I love it. Neat, on the rocks, or with Coke.
> 
> I guess I'm just a low-brow, but man, it sure tastes good.


 
Heathen


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 15, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Heathen



I know.  Sigh.  Life's rough.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 15, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I have given a lot of time in my life to attempting to develop a taste for Scotch. I cannot do it. I just don't care for it, nor for Irish or Canadian whiskey.
> 
> I love Bourbon, and I'm especially fond of Jack Daniels (not a bourbon, but similar). I know, I know, it's pedestrian and boring and whatever. Drunk by rednecks everywhere, low-class, and etc. But I love it. Neat, on the rocks, or with Coke.
> 
> I guess I'm just a low-brow, but man, it sure tastes good.


 
To each their own

There are more then 200 different Scotches out there, I'm sure there's one that will suit you. There's some scotches I just can't drink. Funny enough one of my favorites is a simple Bushmills.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 15, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Heathen



Speaking of heathens and Scotch Whiskey...thought you might enjoy this:

*The Parish Of Dunkeld lyrics* (Silly Wizard)
*O, what a parish, a terrible parish,
O, what a parish is that o' Dunkel',
They hangit their minister, droon'd their precentor
Dang doun the steeple, and fuddled the bell.
The steeple was doun, but the Kirk was still staunin',
They biggit a lum whaur the bell used to hang,
**A stellpat they gat and they brewed Hieland whisky,
On Sundays they drank it, and ranted and sang.
O, had you but seen how graceful it lookit
To see the cramm'd pews sae socially join
Macdonald the piper stuck up in the poopit
He made the pipes skirl out music divine.
**Wi' whisky and beer, they'd curse and they'd swear
They'd argy and fecht what ye daurna weel tell
'Bout Geordie and Cherlie they bothered fu' rarely
Wi' whisky they're worse than the devil himsel'.
When the heart-cheerin' spirit had mounted their garret
To a ball on the green they a' did adjourn
Maids wi' coats kilted, they steppit and liltit
When tired they shook hands, and then hame did return.
If the kirks a'owre Scotland held like social meetin's
Nae warning' ye'd need from a far-tinklin' bell
For a true love and friendship wad draw ye thegither
Far better than roarin' the horrors o' hell.*


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 15, 2010)

I had to put my aunts voice in my head in order to read that!!
ooohhhh this is my 1000 post, now I can retire! Figures it had to do with Scotch....


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 15, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I have given a lot of time in my life to attempting to develop a taste for Scotch. I cannot do it. I just don't care for it, nor for Irish or Canadian whiskey.
> 
> I love Bourbon, and I'm especially fond of Jack Daniels (not a bourbon, but similar). I know, I know, it's pedestrian and boring and whatever. Drunk by rednecks everywhere, low-class, and etc. But I love it. Neat, on the rocks, or with Coke.
> 
> I guess I'm just a low-brow, but man, it sure tastes good.


 
JD is good, though I prefer Jim Beam.  Is that redneck enough?  A guy I work with swears by Buffalo Trace but he gets a good price at a store over by his house on the Missouri side.  It's over my budget here in KS.  

This thread put the thirst on me, so I swung by the store on the way home and am now enjoying some Maker's Mark.  Might have tried the offerings listed in the OP, but I would have had to go out of the way to a specialty shop, and I wasn't sure I would have got the names right.  Was it McDoughghlblgn, or was it FitzMcbairndoughngln?  :rofl:


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Jan 15, 2010)

I can't believe Glenlivet didn't make their list.   The ones on there are pretty good, but nothing beats 21 year old Glenlivet, IMO.


----------



## Carol (Jan 15, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Was it McDoughghlblgn, or was it FitzMcbairndoughngln?  :rofl:



How dare you assume Scotch has an Irish name!  :lol2:

You have to decide between *Mac*Doughghlblgn or *Glen*bairndoughngln


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 16, 2010)

Carol said:


> How dare you assume Scotch has an Irish name! :lol2:
> 
> You have to decide between *Mac*Doughghlblgn or *Glen*bairndoughngln


 
Yes, forgive me.  What was I thinking?!  I should have realized that wars have been fought in that area for less provocation.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 16, 2010)

Any list that includes JW black label immediately loses all credibility imo.
I have been tasting and collecting whisky for 15 years now, and the best ones are always the single malt, unchillfiltered ones coming straight from the cask.

If you like Scotch whisky and have never tasted unchill filtered whisky, you can't really know how much you're missing out on. kinda like being one eyed and trying to discuss depth perception. One of the easier to find ones that you can find in retail bottlings is Springbank.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's a useful site ...

http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/B-50-Laphroaig.aspx

Now to comments ... let me see ...

Well, Laphroaig is an absolutely splendid dram, one that I'd usually say is my favourite - but I must confess that I am sometimes unfaithful and turn to Auchentoshan for comfort .

To those of you who mentioned Jack Daniels in this thread, let it be known that in the spirit {Yeah!  Whisky based pun attack } of international friendship, I forgive you :lol:.  

My missus sometimes drinks that _beeeeep_ and even she has to have coke in it.  I have seen a programme on the making of Jack Daniels and I can't deny the fellows are as committed and passionate as you could wish for.  I cannot say that I really like what they produce, however.  

In my youth, I did drink Jim Beam on occasion and Southern Comfort quite a lot - I think the 'sweeter' taste of it played better on a young palette than the muscular peatyness of true (quality) whisky.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of alchohol, but i like to drink a few or get smashed from time to time.  I always liked the single malts- was introduced to single malts by my teacher. Lagavulin was the drink of choice.  But also valued Laphroaig as it's my dads favorite.  -  

However, a few years back i got into making really amazing whiskey sours for myself. Whiskey sours don't taste good with single malts.  Bourbon is the right whiskey for ws.  Then i started appreciating bourbon more and more-  also in coke or whatever, straight- i like that sweet taste and i find that the peat flavour of single malts can be a bit heavy sometimes.
j


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 16, 2010)

Teufel Hunden said:


> I can't believe Glenlivet didn't make their list.   The ones on there are pretty good, but nothing beats 21 year old Glenlivet, IMO.




Took the words out of my mouth. I'm not a scotch fan, but even I know that Glenlivet is supposed to be the best!


----------



## harlan (Jan 16, 2010)

Same here!   Broke out Jackson's Guide, and spent the next hour deciding on my next purchase.



CoryKS said:


> This thread put the thirst on me, so I swung by the store on the way home and am now enjoying some Maker's Mark.



I've tried 3 on the list: Talisker, Highland Park and Auchentoshan. Age makes a difference, but I decidedly don't care for the island malts. Unique, but not friendly. Auchentoshan was...nothing special.

I prefer Cragganmore, Oban and of course...MaCallan.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 16, 2010)

On the list of the two I've tried, my favorite was the Glenrothes. Got an empty bottle right beside me, the corpse of what I brought back from Scotland 1 1/2 years ago. I would recommend that one in a heartbeat.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jan 16, 2010)

harlan said:


> I decidedly don't care for the island malts. Unique, but not friendly.



If you get the chance, give Jura a try.  It's not peaty.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 16, 2010)

harlan said:


> Age makes a difference, but I decidedly don't care for the island malts. Unique, but not friendly. Auchentoshan was...nothing special.
> 
> I prefer Cragganmore, Oban and of course...MaCallan.



:lol:  Send your taste-buds back mate - they're broken


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 16, 2010)

This is, of course, the beauty of 'proper' drinks - it is, like food, an area of human pleasure that caters for all tastes and desires.

We might laugh and poke fun at each others likes and dislikes but not a one of us has the right to dictate the tastes of another.  There is no one 'right answer' (other than mine of course ).


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 16, 2010)

I've tried about half that list.  Lagavulin belongs on top.  It's hard to take seriously a ranking that puts Johnny Walker at #1.  There's actually a Japanese whiskey that won the scotch taste tests in a blind testing.  I've been trying to find that stuff.  When I go to Japan, I'll bring home a bit.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 16, 2010)

The only Japanese whisky I've drank in any quantity is Yamazaki ... let's just say that our estemed Eastern cousins are far batter at making swords .


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 16, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> In my youth, I did drink Jim Beam on occasion and Southern Comfort quite a lot - I think the 'sweeter' taste of it played better on a young palette than the muscular peatyness of true (quality) whisky.


 
The peatiness is what I don't like, I think.  As for the sweetness, well Southern Comfort is technically a liqueur as it is bourbon infused with fruits and spices.  Beam has some sweetness but what I like is that it seems peppery to me, for lack of a better word.  I like some fire in my firewater.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 16, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> I've tried about half that list. Lagavulin belongs on top. It's hard to take seriously a ranking that puts Johnny Walker at #1. There's actually a Japanese whiskey that won the scotch taste tests in a blind testing. I've been trying to find that stuff. When I go to Japan, I'll bring home a bit.


 
I believe it's a Suntory product.  All kidding aside, folks, stay away from Japanese rum.  You have been warned.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 16, 2010)

My personal favorite is Glenmorangie Quinta Rodan.  The port cask finish is fantabulous!


----------



## Carol (Jan 16, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> The only Japanese whisky I've drank in any quantity is Yamazaki ... let's just say that our estemed Eastern cousins are far batter at making swords .



Same here.  That may be why I never acquired a taste for Whiskey, Scotch, or Bourbon.  

Sake though.......


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 16, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> The only Japanese whisky I've drank in any quantity is Yamazaki ... let's just say that our estemed Eastern cousins are far batter at making swords .



I bought a bottle of Japanese whisky some time ago in my favorite whisky shop. It was very cheap. About the price of a JW red label.
While it was indeed not a great whisky, it was passable, and good for those evenings where you just want to drink something strong before going to bed.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 16, 2010)

FieldDiscipline said:


> If you get the chance, give Jura a try.  It's not peaty.



+1. Jura is a very nice one. It has a lot of depth, but doesn't go too far in any direction and is ideal for people starting to find their way into scotch whiskies.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/food_and_drink/article3822531.ece

Here's the article on the Japanese Whiskey that won the international Scotch taste test.  It's called Yoichi and it goes for about 150 English pounds according to the article.  Ouch!  That is spendy stuff.


----------



## TimoS (Jan 25, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> but I would have added Laphroaig


Yes, especially the Quarter Cask version. Excellent stuff


----------

